# Sticky  RULES for responding to breeder inquiries



## k/c mom

We are glad to offer information here on SM that can help people purchase from a reputable breeder. 
However, in order to be fair to all concerned, please abide by the following rules. 

Posts not complying with these rules will be either edited or removed, at the discretion of the Admin/Mod team.

1. Please only reply if you have *first-hand* experience with the breeder. 
2. Do not make speculative posts of what you "think" the situation "might" be.
3. Do not post anything based on what you have heard.
4. Out of courtesy to the original poster, please stay on topic.

It is recommended that those looking for a Malt research any breeder by doing searches here, 
on Google, and to consider who is on or not on the AMA list, AKC list, as well as noting any violations 
on each and every breeder you consider.


----------

